# Who all is going to lightningfest ?????



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey guys. I was just curious how many of you were planning on being at the fest this year. I'm gonna add a special prize for the drag racing this year. If I win, second place will recieve it (I'm not countin' my goosechickens though). Last year was fun, and I'm excited about the modeling contest this year. I've got one custom finished and one about half done. I wanted to have a drag race here after the fest, but it dosen't look like there will be time. I will bring a couple of monster trucks to sell or trade(both gravediggers). :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'd love to go....but alas, I can't make it  

I'd really like to get ahold of one of those green Fest Yenko Camaro slot cars......anyone know what those are supposed to cost???


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The last couple were around the $20.00 range. Can't see why this one wouldn't be about the same. Then again..... 

 rr


----------

